# Big Fish, Bigger Pond - an Epic level Story Hour



## tsadkiel (Apr 15, 2002)

Since our long-running Greyhawk game is about to take a rather radical shift in the storyline, I thought now would be as good a time as any to start a story hour.  It's as much for my benefit as anyone else's, since I'm not a teenager anymore, and my memory for campaign events is beginning to slip.

Just a note on the campaign - it's been going on for well over a decade - converting the PC's from first to second edition rules was rather a big thing.  When we became disenchanted with 2e rules and tried other systems, we took the characters with us - the campaign has been run under 1E, 2E, SAGA, Storyteller, and Feng Shui rules, as well as one-shots in other systems.

Anyway, the characters are at this point very high level - the lowest level PC is about 29th.  Edena of Neith could still take us all at the same time, though.

Stay tuned - lots of politics, very detailed characters, the occasional bit of massive property damage, and a fighter that makes the high level spellcasters feel inferior, coming soon to a message board near you.


----------



## Rune (Apr 15, 2002)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> *Stay tuned - lots of politics, very detailed characters, the occasional bit of massive property damage, and a fighter that makes the high level spellcasters feel inferior, coming soon to a message board near you. *




I'm staying tuned!


----------



## Horacio (Apr 16, 2002)

Horacio is tuned too!


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 16, 2002)

I tried tuning in, but the picture is kinda fuzzy. Could you jiggle the rabbit ears some...

Little more to the right...

Down a bit.

Okay that's good. Picture is clear now.


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 17, 2002)

We don't play until the weekend, so the new story arc won't start until them.  Boards willing, I'll have character descriptions up tomorrow.


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 17, 2002)

Here's one:

Gemmel Talvalin - Human Wizard/Elemental Savant (Air)/Mystic.  The Talvalins were important nobility in the See of Medigia many years ago, and loosely connected to many of the most important houses of the Great Kingdom.  They were destroyed after charges of treason and heresy were leveled at the family, and Gemmel is (as far as anyone knows) the sole survivor.

Gemmel is currently trying to rebuild the shattered and still demon-haunted lands of Medigia, with himself as king.  About a year ago, Gemmel was poisoned, and while dying was visited by what may have been an avatar of Istus, goddess of fate.  According to his vision, he is destined to become the first Overking of a reunited Great Kingdom, but is also destined to become an insane and corrupt undead tyrant like the late Ivid V.

Gemmel is Lawful Neutral, but isn't at all shy about dipping into the evil end of the alignment spectrum.  He's loyal, honorable, brave, vain, greedy, ruthless, ambitious, and hedonistic.  Though he's well into his nineties, Gemmel has made extensive use of longevity potions, and appears as a tall, handsome dark-haired man in his thirties, always dressed in elaborate purple robes.  Since the poisoning incident, Gemmel's longevity potions have stopped working; he still doesn't look his true age, but he's clearly getting older.


----------

